# Shutter Count



## pugnacious33 (Oct 4, 2009)

As far as I can tell, there is no way to get a shutter count on a Rebel xti with exif or an app of any kind. I'm the original owner of the camera, my last taken photo was named IMG1900, and the oldest one I have on record is IMG7100 (everything before that was backed up and lost in a comp. crash, but the names are not numbered). My guess is that I flipped the 10K mark and i'm up to about 12000 shutter-fires. Am I figuring this correctly?

thanks for the info


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep. it rolls over at 9999.

That's about as good as it gets for a Canon


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 4, 2009)

pugnacious33 said:


> My guess is that I flipped the 10K mark and i'm up to about 12000 shutter-fires. Am I figuring this correctly?



Sounds right.

On pretty much all Canons other than the top of the line, there is no way to check the number of actuations.  File number is the only thing you have to go by.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks all. Doesn't Canon rate these shutters at around 50K?


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds about right for an XTi.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Oct 4, 2009)

If i'm at 12000, i'd be very happy to get 50K. Hell, i'll probably be ungrading before I get to half that.


----------



## Big (Oct 4, 2009)

Canon rates them for 100,000 shutter cycles, the newest ones like the 7D are for 150,000


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2009)

Big said:


> Canon rates them for 100,000 shutter cycles, the newest ones like the 7D are for 150,000


Where did you find that? I've been looking over Canon USA's web site and don't see it.


----------



## schumionbike (Oct 4, 2009)

If you upload an original file to flickr with no editing or anything like that, they'll tell you your shutter count under property.  I have about 7000 on Nikon D40 right now.  Happy shooting


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2009)

schumionbike said:


> If you upload an original file to flickr with no editing or anything like that, they'll tell you your shutter count under property. I have about 7000 on Nikon D40 right now. Happy shooting


That only works with the more recent Nikon cameras. Won't work for Canon.


----------



## msf (Oct 7, 2009)

If you put img_0001 on a memory card, and put that in the camera, the next file number should be img_0002.  I learned this the hard way when I was sharing memory cards between two canon camera's.  So ive lost the file count on both of them.    oh well.

I was thinking xxxD canon dslr's were rated for around 10k?  glad to hear thats wrong.    im at like 15k on my 350d, or so I think.


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 7, 2009)

i don't wana know mine. Its like knowing you have a fatal disease or something. Ive heard of a program called opanda or something that can tell you shutter counts.


----------



## uberben (Oct 8, 2009)

Just make a note when they turn over to 0001.  I can't speak for the rebel line, but my XXD line has really held up well as long as you don't start dropping them a lot.

20d: 160k clicks
30d: 90k clicks
40d: 120K clicks
5d: 75k clicks

I shoot for a living, so I abuse my camera's more then your average bear and they keep on going strong.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 8, 2009)

uberben said:


> Just make a note when they turn over to 0001.



Mine hasn't rolled over yet (probably got about 2 months left)...  I'm mostly worried about duplicate file numbers.  I'll probably have to set Lightroom to add a 1 on the front (making it a 5 digit number- 1XXXX).

Not entirely sure if LR can do that though.  I know you can add stuff to the beginning or the end, but I'm not sure about the middle...

(Gonna go look into that right now)


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Can't do it...

You can only add before or after the file name, not in the middle of it.
I set it up to add a 0 to the end (well, I just made the preset - I won't actually use it till it rolls over).

So, the first files after the roll-over would be: IMG_00010, IMG_00020, IMG_00030, etc.  Works for me.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2009)

How about this software (it's free). Exif viewer : Opanda IExif - Professional EXIF / GPS / IPTC Viewer & Editor in Windows, IE & Firefox

I had it several years back when I had a Windoze computer, and it was able to check the shutter actuations on my cameras as part of the iEXIF feature, which I guess was for  *i(formation from) EXIF*. The designers of this software app are not native English speakers, I would guess, so their copy is kind of poor at describing all the features. I checked the info on shutter counts for several cameras back when I had the Windows machine and I think, but am not 100 percent sure, if  I had my 20D at that time or not.


----------



## msf (Oct 9, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Can't do it...
> 
> You can only add before or after the file name, not in the middle of it.
> I set it up to add a 0 to the end (well, I just made the preset - I won't actually use it till it rolls over).
> ...



there are file rename utilities out there for free, you can have it remove the img_ before each file name, then add img_1 to the beginning of each.

I think Ill start to rename each file with the date daken at the beginning, this way I dont have to worry about duplicates.  ie yymmdd-0001


----------

